# Injection fee



## tfischer (Sep 29, 2010)

Can some one _please, please, please _ help me with this?  A Physician ordered the RN to do a Torodol IM injection.  For the Facility fee (not the physician fee) can you tell me how we bill?  Would it be points on an acuity sheet for the RN towards and E & M level or is it an actual CPT code we would bill?  The Physician was not present for the IM injection.

Hopefully some one can give me guidance on this...I'm not used to working with the facility side. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 29, 2010)

facility we bill the injection admin


----------

